# Sad state of the Orlando frontcourt



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

From http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_1067.shtml

"If the season started today, with no official word on the status of Horace Grant, the Magic are looking at a frontcourt of Andrew Declerq, Ryan Humphrey, Pat Garrity, and Olumide Oyedeji."

Yikees..... That is terrrrriblllleeeeee. Even with Hill healthy, chalk this us as a team we will be beating in the second half of the season.

Marcus Fizer, anyone?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Let's approach this from another angle: 

Would Orlando having Fizer change your opinion that they are a team we should be beating in the second half of next season?

Personally, I don't think so.

Also, I've read that Orlando is looking at Kemp, who's supposedly gotten his weight down considerably. Some people will dismiss him, I'm sure, but he was still pretty effective (of course nowhere near his prior self) the last couple of years, and if he gets in better shape and against weaker competition in the Eastern Conference, he could be pretty decent.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I just wanted to jump in and mention that I moved this thread to Orlando because I think that's the primary focus of the post. I left the link in Chicago because of the possible Fizer discussion, and hopefully we'll get some Chicago and Orlando dialogue going...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Let's approach this from another angle:
> 
> Would Orlando having Fizer change your opinion that they are a team we should be beating in the second half of next season?
> ...


Well, clearly Fizer would upgrade this roster. Are their better options? If not, how much would Fizer help? Given this, how much the upgrade is worth to Orlando?

Orlando, I believe, still has a stack of future first rounders. One of those and a body might do the trick.

p.s. That move capability with the link is very cool.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

If I were the Magic, I would take JC and Fizer for Miller. And also sign Kemp. They willl have their frontcourt changed totally. Starting JC next to McGrady is not bad. JC won't have much pressure while learning from the best. Orlando, call JKrauz and make the offer. JKrauz is thinking of the playoffs now so may bite.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> If I were the Magic, I would take JC and Fizer for Miller. And also sign Kemp. They willl have their frontcourt changed totally. Starting JC next to McGrady is not bad. JC won't have much pressure while learning from the best. Orlando, call JKrauz and make the offer. JKrauz is thinking of the playoffs now so may bite.


I would think JK would try and include Robinson in such a trade or we would be overloaded with SG/SF


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I cannot wait to see how Shawn Kemp does but if he can get to shape and rebound shoot the nice shots around the basket like he did in the limited minutes he got in Portland then I am convinced that we'll be off the hook for sure. Kemp isn't joking around about atleast having a good end to his carreer, and I am a keen believer that he'll improve our team a hell of alot.

Kemp....you got alot to prove so now let's do this and bring the Magic past the first round baby!


----------

